# Aspirin and glucose solution.



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey all.

I'm doing the London marathon in April. I was wondering if I took 2 Aspirins near the start time and drank glucose dissolved in water would be worth doing? I heard pro cyclists used to do this 20 years ago to thin the blood and get more energy and oxygen to muscles.

I'm planning on a sub 3 hour I ran 3:15 last year. People say F the P.E.D's eat bread and jam but when you're pushing the boundaries a little help is needed.

Any advice?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Although people say that aspirin 'thins the blood' what it actually does is reduce its clotting ability.

I can't see what you've suggested being of any use to you, but you'd be better off asking on a running forum to be honest.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

milzy said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm doing the London marathon in April. I was wondering if I took 2 Aspirins near the start time and drank glucose dissolved in water would be worth doing? I heard pro cyclists used to do this 20 years ago to thin the blood and get more energy and oxygen to muscles.
> 
> ...


 EPO


----------

